# Fighting the Fat



## vidiotman (Aug 14, 2004)

I have kept getting onto myself about my weight and saying i was going to do something to stop the gain but i haven't.  I use to weight 315, dropped down to 235 for a couple of years and now have let myself go to 300 lbs again.  I get disgusted with myself all the time for letting myself get this big again, and now i gotta do something about it before it becomes a health problem.  I was gonna try and go on a low carb diet but so many people suggest against it because of the side effects of a low carb diet.  So, im trying to deide today the proper diet to be on, and what kind of exercies program im going to try to do.  I'd like to try and be down to at least 250 by christmas if i can.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

vidiotman said:
			
		

> I have kept getting onto myself about my weight and saying i was going to do something to stop the gain but i haven't. I use to weight 315, dropped down to 235 for a couple of years and now have let myself go to 300 lbs again. I get disgusted with myself all the time for letting myself get this big again, and now i gotta do something about it before it becomes a health problem. I was gonna try and go on a low carb diet but so many people suggest against it because of the side effects of a low carb diet. So, im trying to deide today the proper diet to be on, and what kind of exercies program im going to try to do. I'd like to try and be down to at least 250 by christmas if i can.


Vidiotman, welcome to IM.
I have been in your position. I weighed in at my heaviest 2 January's ago at 307 pounds. The first question you have to ask yourself is why did you let yourself go. What caused you to Yo-Yo. Then ask yourself what things you have been eating that got you that far. For me it was Soda and Pizza. What caused me to get up to 307 pounds? My wife's pregnancy while I was selling our house, working full time and studying full time. I was trying to get my Bachelors degree before my daughter was born (I didn't. I ended up getting my BA 3 months later...)
My first inclination was, stop drinking sodas. In fact, as of the January that I weighed 307 pounds, I went cold turkey. I have not drank a soda since. Pizza? Very seldom. Although last week in NY I had to have NY pizza. Once you find the reason why you grew so big, you'll be halfway there.
Do you want some inspiration? Ok, are you married? Do you have kids? Do you want to see your kids grow up? Here is my inspiration. I have only told my wife this and have never told any of my friends or posted it anywhere in any boards. I had a dream one night. I still remember this dream as if it was happening right now. I dreamed that I died. How did I die? Don't know, but I saw my daughter asking about me. Mind you, my daughter then was 4 months old. I then saw my daughter, already older, asking who was "that man on the picture". I saw myself telling her that I was there but I really wasn't and I knew it. I woke up crying and I cried for the whole night...What's my inspiration? I want to see my kids grow up. I want to grow old with my wife. I don't want to leave this world before I am meant to go....How's that for inspiration? Every time I think of that day, I get goosebumps and my eyes get wet. Can't help it.
Now, what's your inspiration? How old are you? Again, do you have family? Do they love you? Make that your inspiration...


Ok, now for the greatest news you'll ever hear. Are you ready?  Good news, you are still on time. You can be healthy and live a long time. All you have to do is read.
I am currently weighing 253 pounds. I started two weeks ago working on a training routine and a diet and weighed in at 259 pounds. I started by reading the following sticky: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

This was posted by Jodi, who I now consider my diet guru (Thanks Jodi) where you learn how to eat healthy and get lean. Key thing, when she speaks of getting "cut" she doesnn't mean after you have already worked out and are big, then you cut. No, that basically means burning fat.
There is this thread that I started that you should read too:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34601

I initiated that thread in which I have asked questions that I am sure you'll also have. Read the progression from when I knew nothing, to today where I know eeeverything ....Ok, not really but I am still learning.
You are also welcome to read my journal:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34764

In my sig, you'll find my first journal: "Fat Bastard". Trust me all of these will help you some.
Other than that read, read, and read. Then ask all of the questions you want.
Have you ever worked out? Have you lately? Read the training session. A good buddy of mine, Sapphire, recommended I started doing the P/RR/S routine (Power/Rep Range/Shock), which was developed by Gopro:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31408

Read as much as possible before you do anything else. Ask questions, people here are very helpful and very open to help you. There are no dumb or stupid questions. Some may tell you to read because teh questions may be to repetitive. I recommend the same...Read a lot....
I hope that this has been helpful and I hope that you are able to find your own inspiration....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

One more thing, and this is very important.  Don't set yourself up to fail.  You need to have realistic goals.  Hell, my goal was to lose 10 pounds in a month.  Make your goal attainable.  I think that 250 pounds by Xmas is doable, but, if you are not sure, be careful.  If you set yourself up for failure, then you will not succeed (redundant ah?).  After that, you will get down on yourself and get depressed, thus causing a weight gain from which you may never be able to recover.

Work within your limits, don't over extend yourself....
Good luck


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 14, 2004)

fantasma ... good advice   

i think that is a big problem for most, they set out to lose 100-200 pounds or whatever and it gets discouraging very quickly. set small goals. if you are 310, set your goal at 285 or whatever. once you reach that, then set another goal. small increments will keep you motivated and build confidence that the "ultimate goal" can be reached. good luck!


----------

